# Marine fighting to take cop test



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Gov. Mitt Romney has been asked to intercede on behalf of a Methuen Marine who wants to become a local police officer but can't take the Civil Service exam because he is now serving in Iraq.

The state Human Resources Division said Lance Cpl. Nicholas Milone, 21, must wait until this fall when he returns to Massachusetts before he can take the test with other aspiring police officers.

That means Milone will miss the April 30 test and would not likely be eligible for appointment to the Methuen Police Department when he leaves his unit with war honors.

In the past, the state would mail the exam to soldiers anywhere in the world so they could get in line for job openings upon their discharge from the service.

That policy changed in March 2003 to prohibit out-of-state testing because one of the exams was improperly handled in Kosovo, said Sally McNeely, director of organizational development for the Human Resources Division.

"We cannot guarantee security" against cheating, McNeely said. "The current policy will stick as long as the world situation remains the same."

The Marine's mother, Barbara Milone of Methuen, said the later testing period could delay her son's chances for an opening with the Methuen Police Department, and that his lifelong dream is to become a local officer.

"I don't understand what the big thing is," she said. "He can put his life on the line, but the state can't go out of their way to do anything for him."

State Sen. Steven A. Baddour, D-Methuen, has written to the governor requesting that he waive the exam policy for Milone, who is serving his second battle tour in Iraq.

"It is unfair to our soldiers," Baddour said. "The (Romney) administration says there's no way they will allow a soldier to be penalized because they're serving overseas. This shows we need to rethink this state policy. We should not be making it more difficult for families and soldiers when they come back to get a good job."

Barbara Milone said her son will return from Iraq on Sunday for a short break at his home base in North Carolina, but the state won't let him take it there either.

Milone is scheduled to muster out of the regular Marines in November. He will then serve four years in the Marine Reserve. His mother said he wants to become a police officer as soon as possible so he can begin assimilating into civilian society and earn a regular paycheck.

Milone joined the Marines immediately upon his graduation from Methuen High School 31/2 years ago. He had lived in Methuen all of his life.

Baddour said the state has added "an additional layer of stress, not only for the soldier but for the family."

Barbara Milone, he said, "should not have to worry about whether her son will have a job when he gets back. She has enough stresses. This should not be one of them."

But McNeely said the policy has a purpose and won't be changed for Milone. She said his name will go on the police appointment eligibility list as soon as he returns to Massachusetts from Iraq and passes the Civil Service exam.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

IMO this is dispicable. :evil: 

No person who defends our country should ever have to worry that he or she will have a job or the oppurtunity for a job when they come home. :evil: :evil:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Just another reason why civil service should be tossed out. These guys/gals overseas have enough shit on their minds, they do not need added stress.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well first off ME TO!!!!! I am in the same boat.

but does it really matter, if they mail it to us and we take it in Iraq or where ever we still can't particapte in any hiring process until we get back so just wait till u get home to take the test. I would luv to take the test while deployed but a PO job issn't like the hiring process at McDonalds. there are many steps involved steps u can't do while deployed.

I personally don't feel like we are getting penalized. If they wanted to penalize us they wouldn't allow us to take the test at all. the kid is 21 years old for heavens sake. they run a test every 2-3 years he will still be younger than me the next test. Don't get me wrong I hate the civil circus system &amp; it should be tossed but this is the way things are and raising hell over something like this is not right. Does he know that what it takes to get a job as a cop in MA, especially if u are limiting urself to one Civil circus community.

damn, suck it up take the late test and start using the 100% TA and get some CJ classes and save cash to support urself whilst in the academy. hell its not like they are sying he can't take the test at all.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

EOD1";p="56475 said:


> damn, suck it up take the late test and start using the 100% TA and get some CJ classes and save cash to support urself whilst in the academy. hell its not like they are sying he can't take the test at all.


Exactly. Mommy needs to stop bitching. Suck it up and drive on, kid. He's not the only one.The list does not go into effect until November anyway. NOBODY should assume there is a job waiting for them in law enforcement. Maybe he should stay focused on his military duties, seeing that he's only a LCPL after 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 29, 2004)

the purpose of civil service tests is to take the nepotisim and politics out of local. state and federal appointments. In Massachusetts, County deputies are given NO respect by real police because their appointment , for the most part, is consistent with their willingness to hold campaign signs for, or donate money to the Democrat candidate.They do not take open, competitive tests - they bum kiss. Political hacks. As far as Police jobs go - politics play NO part. The people who prove on the civil service tests to be the most intelligent and qualified get the top consideration. Those who serve in the military, especially during a time of war, deserve special consideration. NOT if the test shows them to be dumb or prone to poor judgement, but they should be given extra points for their service if they have what it takes and pass the test. They EARN a few extra points - affirmative action hand out wannabes don't in my book. It's time for honor, effort, character and unbiased tests to count... liberal bull sh** is pathetic.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Jasper";p="56486 said:


> The people who prove on the civil service tests to be the most intelligent and qualified get the top consideration.


If only that were true. Just because they have to hire off the CS list, does NOT mean politics escape the hiring process. The politics and BS involved simply apply to less people, those that are on the list.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Just another example on how civil service screws people. They are worried about security and wont allow this marine to take the test. Thats sick. The individual puts his life on the line. So the head of civil service gets to enjoy their freedom. Its just wrong. To all you veterans out there Thank You for serving your country


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

My concern with this is yes...the guy probably deserves a job...and I have no qualms about that.

However, to expect that he is going to just walk into a police job and get the job straight out is a little silly (unless he has talked with the department and they have said something along the lines of 'sure, go take the CS test, if you place in the top 5 you'll get hired for sure' or something like that).

Heck, I took the CS test either a year or two ago and scored a 96 and haven't heard a peep from anywhere. Granted, I need to be a little more aggressive in my search (including scoring better, picking my towns, and applying for other / non-civil service departments), but I will hopefully hear back at some point.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Romney calls for review of test policy 
By Dan Tuohy 
Staff writer 

BOSTON -- A Methuen Marine who is serving his second tour of duty in Iraq may now get a chance to take a civil service exam abroad to fulfill a dream of becoming a police officer back home.

The state three days ago said 21-year-old Lance Cpl. Nicholas Milone was out of luck.

But late Friday Gov. Mitt Romney ordered Human Resources Director Ruth Bramson to re-examine the state policy that prohibits overseas exams. Overseas exams are banned under a 2003 rule. The Human Resources Division said it was due to alleged cheating on an exam during the Kosovo conflict.

Despite Romney's action, Sen. Steven A. Baddour, D-Methuen, accused the governor of sitting idly by.

"That's not enough," Baddour said. "The governor should step up on the side of our military, our soldiers who are putting their lives on the line every day. Issue the exam -- end of story. Shame on the administration for not doing it. This is a bunch of bureaucrats sitting around the office making a decision about kids that are getting shot at."

Baddour said he has not heard from the governor since raising the issue in a letter Tuesday. He said his office has gotten different stories from Human Resources about why the exams are no longer offered abroad. He plans to file a bill tomorrow to help Milone and to give soldiers abroad better options.

Barbara Milone, the soldier's mother, said her son wants to take the April 30 civil service exam, rather than wait to take one after he comes home in November, in order to resume his life as soon as possible. He also does not want to miss a job opportunity.

"He can put his life on the line, but the state can't go out of their way to do anything for him," Barbara Milone told The Eagle-Tribune.

Methuen police Chief Joseph E. Solomon said yesterday that he expects to hire about four reserve officers sometime after July. Reserve officers are those who are hired from the eligibility list but are not full time. They go to an "intermittent police academy" on nights and weekends, and are permitted to carry weapons and make arrests, but are not full-scale officers.

When police officers retire, spots are filled from the reserve list. Solomon said the department is in the process of selecting names from the current civil service eligibility list. This list is made of people who took the exam in April 2003. The state takes between six months and a year to certify the exams, which would mean that even if Nick Milone took the exam in April, it could be until 2006 before the Methuen Police Department would even consider hiring him.

There are 83 full-time officers on the Methuen force, and Solomon said they are currently in a cycle of retirement, which could mean quicker turnaround for people on the reserve list.

"Some of our guys only spend months on the reserve now," Solomon said. In the past, reserves have spent years waiting for a full-time spot to open. 

Romney declined to answer questions about the situation outside his office late Friday afternoon, as he rushed between private meetings. After repeated calls and requests for an interview, Romney announced the review through his spokesman after looking into the issue late Friday.

"The governor believes that every courtesy should be extended to our soldiers overseas," said Eric Fehrnstrom, Romney's communications director. "In light of this case, he has asked Ruth Bramson to re-examine the state's policy to see if exceptions or changes need to be made. Obviously, we don't want to inconvenience any of our soldiers serving overseas."

Fehrnstrom said the state policy was adopted by a vote of the Civil Service Commission, an independent body that he pointed out was unrelated to the governor's office.

"The new policy provides returning veterans with the opportunity to take a makeup exam as soon as they arrive home," he said. "They are placed on an eligible list for hiring as soon as that test is taken."

According to the Civil Service Commission Web site, the Human Resources Division conducts, administers, maintains and certifies civil service examinations and lists, while the Civil Service Commission is a quasi-judicial agency with the statutory authority to oversee and rule on the actions of HRD.

Supporting Massachusetts soldiers -- 15 of whom were killed in the past year -- was a central theme of Romney's State of the State speech last month.

The policy surprised some veterans.

"I'm outraged," said Frank DeZenzo, a Marine who served during World War II and is today a veterans service officer for Newburyport. "They're fighting and dying over there for the freedoms we have here."

DeZenzo said he would e-mail all 351 veterans service officers in Massachusetts to alert them of the policy and to lobby for a reversal.

He said the policy puts a black mark on every soldier serving abroad. He said the message conveyed is that America can trust soldiers to put their lives on the line, but not trust them to take a test. Officers in the military administer tests all the time, he added.

The state policy against overseas exams prompted a chorus of Democrats to criticize Romney for not helping active duty soldiers like Milone.

"The general policy is an abomination to begin with," said Phil Johnston, chairman of the Massachusetts Democratic Party. "It's a scandal that they have turned back the clock. It's another example of sheer hypocrisy on behalf of the Romney administration."

Baddour is working with Sen. Stephen Brewer, D-Barre, the Senate chairman of the Veterans and Federal Affairs Committee, to draft legislation to change the rule. Rep. Anthony J. Verga, D-Gloucester, the House chairman of the Veterans Committee, also is investigating the complaint.

"That's not right," Verga said. "He's over there serving us."

Verga, a Navy veteran, said he would pursue a possible exemption or waiver, then fight for legislation to help Milone. He said the case was not just that of a Methuen Marine, but an issue of statewide concern.

Barbara Milone was scheduled to leave yesterday to visit her son while he enjoys a short break at his home military base in North Carolina. She said the state would also not allow him to take the test there.

Staff writers Davin Wilfred and Jason Tait contributed to this story.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

even if he did speak to some1 and was guaranteed a job &amp; has to take the civil service as a formality there is still a hiring process that he can't go through until he's out any way, not to mention that little thing ya gotta do for 6 months called the police academy... so whats the damn difference. 

another thing, I am all about our rights as vets... however we have a top of the list preference and they let u take the test when u get out &amp; come home. thats a good deal cause it could be a hell of worse. 

also if he is a resident, which he probally is, when he takes the test at a tender age of 21 he will have residency and vet prefrence. he scores a 70 then he will get the little white card and a 28 year old resident that has been an explorer, an aux/PT and has a CJ degree will be lower on the list. he is pretty damn well off even if he does take a late test. Some people think the world owes them a favor. I will get vet/residency pref when i get out and I am not complaining cuz I have to wait to take the test. i signed a contract 10 yrs ago, lay my life down and have that obligation to live up to. I do this cause i love this country &amp; believe in it, i don't do it for rewards and i don't expect any. i will go to the top of the list regardless of my score i also get to take the test LATE- which as u all now is like trying to get blood from a freaking stone. his mother said he can lay his life on the line but the state can't help him... sounds like they are to me! 

further more they have an ethical and moral obligation to keep the testing as safe as possible from possible cheating. not to mention if they do it for him then they gotta do it for all of us... if they do that then the first 5, 10, 20 etc etc people on a city or towns list will be vets that won't be in the state to go for interviews, pat, pyshological, academy etc etc. so what then? they make the whole state wait for these people to get back. no they bypass them and move on. 

if he is so upset that he can't take the test and being a PO in his home time is his life long dream then he should have exercised better decision making process when he went into the core. 

he's 21 years old and is pissing and moaning cause he has to take his 1st civil service test late.... how many more than qualified people have taken the test 3,4,5+ times and are still chasing the dream.

Also just because some1 is a vet doesn't mean that they deserve a PO job or would have the PO mindset. It means they get a pref and go to the top of the list. I think everyone here knows how am in regards to us vets, our vets rights and serving my country, but this is just dumb.

they can't cater to us vets to the point that they start to cause the non-vets to suffer.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

EOD,

Well said brother.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Right on EOD1!!!

Thank You for what you are doing also. I feel it can't be said enough.

Scott :rock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

EOD1,

You got it Bro! Whining little boy needs to call his mommy and tell her to stop pissing and moaning cuz he has to wait a few weeks after the list will be certified to go to the top with his Vet Status.

His D.I. would most certainly jump square in his ass and tell him to square him self away!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Even if they don't allow it to be taken abroad, how about at least allowing returning soldiers to schedule a walk-in exam at Civvy Circus?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

RPD,
Excellent suggestion. Maybe give it every 4 months to returning vets coming home. But I doubt you'll see it happening since it is such a good idea. This being Assachusetts and al...........

I know a guy who was in Kosovo who got to take it with his buddy who was a Captain. He kept the test overnight and got to read &amp; re-read portions of the test. Something us poor slobs back here in the States didn't have a chance to do. He got a predictable high score and floated to the top with his vet status. Now he's making 95K a year but it's back to Iraq for him now. He got greedy and wanted to finish up his 20 years in the reserves for that extra pension. He's sucking sand on another tour for a measly few pension bucks. Bad move. 4 kids &amp; wife are none too happy with dad. 

How about Romney send some proctors to Iraq or whatever armpit these guys are fighting in, to give a 3 hour test?? Anybody up for an 18 hour flight, 2 hours prep, 3 hour test and another 18 hours back to civilization?

Sounds like Lance Cpl. Nicholas Milone USMC, of Methuen might be a cousin of MarlboroughPD / MarlboroughCitizen !!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

BOSTON -- The state has reversed a policy that banned military personnel overseas from taking the Civil Service exam opening the way for a Methuen Marine in Iraq to take the police test.

Gov. Mitt Romney ordered a review of the rule two weeks ago when he learned of the plight of Lance Cpl. Nicholas Milone of Methuen, 21, who is on his second tour of duty in Iraq.

The new policy gives a member of the military the option of taking a makeup exam upon returning to Massachusetts or having the exam sent to his or her duty station.

The change means Milone can take an April 30 Civil Service exam. The state now has 20 soldiers who have requested exams.

The state Human Resources Division banned overseas exams in 2003, citing alleged cheating on an exam in Kosovo. Sen. Steven A. Baddour, D-Methuen, came to Milone's aid after his mother, Barbara Milone, complained about the bureaucratic barrier.

"He was all excited," she said after informing her son yesterday about the change. "I'm just ecstatic. He can take the test wherever he is."

While her son could have taken a Civil Service exam after his return home this fall, Barbara Milone said he had hoped to take it as soon as possible to begin his civilian life and fulfill a dream of becoming a police officer in his home town.

Baddour said the new policy would help soldiers resume productive civilian lives upon return from active duty. He said it honors the sacrifices soldiers make.

"This is a great day for our soldiers," Baddour said last night.

Romney's office said the state would contact each person to see if they still want to take the exam while on active duty.

"Governor Romney believes we should make appropriate accommodations for our servicemen and women who are overseas defending our nation," said Shawn Feddeman, Romney's press secretary. 

The Human Resources Division believes most candidates will choose to take a makeup exam, rather than take it abroad, because it will be less stressful. The policy will require an appropriate officer to administer the exam, the test overseer will be identified, and he or she will communicate directly with the state on exam qualifications.

The state will also follow suggestions made by Secretary of Veterans' Services Thomas G. Kelley, a Vietnam veteran and Medal of Honor recipient, to protect the integrity of the process. The suggestions include securing the conditions under which the exam is to be given, having the supervisory officer be an individual's commanding officer or the command's judge advocate general, and requiring the test taker and their administrative officer to sign an affidavit that proper test conditions were met.

Ed Curran, director of the Methuen Department of Veterans Services, said the change is a matter of respect. "I didn't see a problem with it," he said.

Frank DeZenzo, a veterans service officer for Newburyport, launched an e-mail campaign two weeks ago to lobby Romney's office to force the rule change.

Baddour and Rep. Anthony Verga, D-Gloucester, the House chairman of the Veterans and Federal Affairs Committee, said they were prepared to file legislation to overturn the rule if it was not changed.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

HousingCop";p="57631 said:


> RPD,
> 
> I know a guy who was in Kosovo who got to take it with his buddy who was a Captain. He kept the test overnight and got to read & re-read portions of the test.


If that is true, the guy is an A$$hole and shouldn't be on the job period. Remember, being a cop is about integrity.....therefore,earn the position by showing some. If your that much of an idiot who feels you need to cheat even with vets preference, you shouldn't be a cop.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Please, will someone please post the list for Methuen when it becomes available. I'd like to know where Lance Cpl. Nicholas Milone of Methuen, falls on the list after all this. It is no coincidence that whining and winning is spelled almost alike.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mortal knight";p="57809 said:


> Please, will someone please post the list for Methuen when it becomes available. I'd like to know where Lance Cpl. Nicholas Milone of Methuen, falls on the list after all this. It is no coincidence that whining and winning is spelled almost alike.


I'll bet he falls in the single digit ranks...


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

It depends how many vets from Methuen test. If there are less than 10, he will be in the single digits if he scores a least a 70%.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

No disrespect here but other than us internet geeks here, does the rest of the world think you just need to take the test to get a job? I keep hearing its my life long dream to be a cop, does that mean the chief hires him? What if the chance happens that his interview is awful and the town elects to take other candidates, does that mean he was cheated out of a job, and his senator will tell the governor to step in? Just my thought but Im so sick of hearing people say "Ya im gonna be a cop, I just need to take the test in a few months" Wooo, if it was that simple there wouldnt be a civil service topic on this website.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

21 years old?? He's got plenty of time to get on, he can wait just like I had to when I was in the Corps. Suck it up Leatherneck. I will say Civil Service is a joke. Get rid of it and get the best candidate for the job.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

so what if he is number 1 on the list, i wonder if this guy just might have marked himself? I friggin hate people.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

EOD1";p="58517 said:


> I friggin hate people.


Now there's a quote! I'm gonna put that on my business cards :lol:


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="58559 said:


> EOD1";p="58517 said:
> 
> 
> > I friggin hate people.
> ...


Lmao :lol:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey i try, i just hate whinning cry baby people who are damn clueless. No damn desire to to educate themselves on how things work &amp; do the damn research. I have been in the military for 10 damn years now and i hate it when people who do this. cause it isn't gonna be fair now, cause there will be people who will cheat- that is unfair to those who are not serving this country. I hate people who think the world owes them a favor. I am a vet and I am all for vet rights but there is a line. Bottom line is that this guy and the rest of us are not getting screwed over cause we are serving.


----------

